# Stihl Polycut 41-3



## RogerD (Apr 9, 2019)

Does this trimmer head fit any other brand of trimmer/brush cutter? We have a lot of Stihl trimmers but with the offerings from Stihl these days we may look to change manufacturers but can only do this if we can use the Polycut heads on the next line of trimmer.


----------



## DND 9000 (Apr 10, 2019)

I don`t know which other brands or models that head fits. The Polycut 41-3 comes with 2 mounting nuts (M12 and M14 1.5 left hand thread) So if you have a machine with a drive shaft M12 and M14 1.5 l/h thread it will fit.


----------

